# 2013 18ft tunnel hull alumacraft



## Toomis85 (May 30, 2018)

Aluminum trailer
Aluminum wheels
Lowrance HDS gen2 9in with structure scan
Fusion radio with 2 wetsound speakers
Minnkota 55lb thrust ipilot with quick Release mount
light bar
4 new batteries
Safe floor
Minnkota dual onboard charger
Stainless 4 blade prop


Asking $19500.00 or best offer. Located in Alvin. Message me at 979-four7nine4three4five


----------

